# motors for re-powering locos



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Guys, I'd like to get a list of places one can obtain motors for re-powering N scale locomotives. I know kato sells motors and I've used those for re-powering som older locos I have, but would like to get motors for steam locos. I have an old Atlas 2-8-8-2 that needs a new motor, and I'd love to re-power a bachman 2-6-2, plus some others. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

www.nwsl.com

They offer tech and installation support as well.

There is a company that makes drop-in replacement motors for Atlas, just can't recall who right off....


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks a bunch shaygetz, I've hear lots of great things about you on here. I remember this site, but couldn't find it in my stuff, so I really appreciate the help.
Merry Christmas sir, and I hope thanksgiving is filled with good things also.

Brian


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you, may you have a blessed and happy holiday season...:thumbsup:


----------

